# Good helmet for a conehead?



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't have a clue, but the first thing that came to mind was one of these guys..









wearing one of these...










just couldn't help myself.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol

10 char


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

traffic cone w/ chin strap.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. The Sandbox skate style (I think it's called Classic) is what I use, and it fits great.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

buggravy said:


> I'm in the same boat. The Sandbox skate style (I think it's called Classic) is what I use, and it fits great.


Thanks I'll check it out. 
Thought someone else out there must have a longish head, obviously not a full on conehead. A head that looks normal enough till a helmet sits on it then they all sit too high.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

maybe they can help over on EL or a skier site.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

wait let me get my magnifying glass...


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

haha good thread, i have a bit of a cone head due to birthing mishap (won't get into it haha), and i have the same problem with certain brands sitting too high. I have found giro helmets to be by far the most comfortable, and i'm on my second encore 2 dome and see no reason to switch.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a large pointy head as well, and my giro fits great.


----------

